# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ssp

## elham_gharegozloo

سلام 
من وقتی میخوام ssp نصب کنم با یوزر که جز گروه administrator شبکه است در حین نصب پیغام خطا زیر و میده در ضمن sql هم با همین یوزر win authentication

Provisioning failed: Cannot open database "WSS_Content_c44f7503c4554baa81bca11dc542c6bd" requested by the login. The login failed. Login failed for user '2'.)
خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه کمک کنه

----------

